# Deadlocks



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Not quite sure exactly what deadlocks are in the motorhome context but I get the general idea. Replacing the mickey mouse caravan door locks on some coachbuilt vans seems essential. I have seen references on MHF however, to fitting them to panel van conversions specifically to those on SEVEL based vehicles (Fiat Ducato etc). I wonder why this is, are the SEVEL locks and intruder system worse than other vans or is my Renault for instance just as vulnerable?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank!

A while back, I mentioned the idea of fitting window locks to my cab doors. Are these the type of deadlock to which you refer? If you check the album, at least two MHF users have photos to view.

The aim initially was to overcome/reduce the wind noise which SEVEL based M/Hs generated. By fitting such a lock to the top corner of the door, it was unable to flex away from the frame at higher speeds.

But, equally, my wife was impressed because it made the doors so much more secure at night time or when the M/H was left. If some miscreant was able to overcome the door lock barrel, there would still be another, hidden lock to get past.

Interestingly, my neighbour has just used the same window frame lock on the inside of his caravan. He has a fixed bed, the space below having an access door from the outside. The door now has extra protection.

I trust this reply answers your post, at least in part.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think Sevel locks are pretty easy to foil although someone (an amateur thief I suspect) had a 'go' at mine a few years ago, didn't suceed, but left half a broken key in the lock.  
Its also apparently very easy to remove the front door quarterlight window by stanley knifing the rubber seal to gain access in seconds then simply reaching in and unlocking the door from the inside. A good quality keyed deadlock goes some way to preventing this unwanted access via the cab.

The Ford Transit cab lock does have better quality locks than the Sevel and has no exterior lock on the passenger side. The quarterlight is also bonded to the frame. I'm under no illusion though that it would still be easy for a thief to get in, might just take a few seconds longer than the Sevel, deadlocks help it take even longer to gain entry and hopefully Joe scum will then go elsewhere.

Can't comment on the Renault locks, but probably no more secure than the Ford arrangement but deadlocks once again can only enhance the security.

This probaly hasn't answered your question properly Frank but it helps me to justify my recent deadlock expenditure for our van :roll: . 


pete


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

All the talk on here recently has left me wondering about our safety in our MH. We have an Autosleepers Topaz on VW Transporter 2001 model. On weekends away we are rarely away from the van for any time and at night our bed arrangements would make it difficult to access the van. We have to use our cab seats swiveled around and the lounge seats to make the bed. I think it would be hard to steal the van from us by sheer awkwardness of having to sort all that out first. (It was certainly difficult for us the first few times.) 

I'm wondering about situations where we might be away from it for a few hours. Can anybody advise me about how secure the locks and alarm really are? Should we get more locks fixed? On cab doors, sliding side doors, and rear lifing door?

We are fairly careful but maybe need to be more careful.

Thanks in anticipation,

Catherine.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Sallytrafic,
I have been pondering the same question and put up a post on "security" re Panal Van Security. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-29265.html

I would have thought the big manufacturers would have their act together by now and produce a bullet proof door lock / security system especially the commercial van builders.

In a nutshell, if Joe scum wants to be in he will get in. My son had his Ford recently broken into, they just smashed the passenger door glass, put a rag on the seat to cover the glass and climbed through ignoring the locks!

I have been told that the "stock" security systems (locks alarms etc) are more vulnerable than the dead locks we fit because they are well known and well practised on as they are basically the same on each vehicle, especially by marque, some thiefs become expert on certain makes.

I want to stop the night breakin that happens whilst sleeping, I know of one couple that got killed in Romania during a night break in to their MH. I have slept in a van cab (against the doors) on several occasions in Romania and know what it can be like ( i have done it to protect the van and its contents not because there was no where else to sleep!)

Alarms are fine but you need to stop them from getting in or you will need to defend yourself and family hence I think the internal deadlock seems best ( plus base ball bat for window crawler).


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for your responses and for the link which I had seen.

I have just carried out the experiment on my Renault of leaving the front window open to simulate someone gaining access that way. If you broke the window to get in you can't open the doors. Or at least there is no obvious way, the release mechanism is shielded and the electric door release dosen't work if the key fob has been used to set the alarm. Also unless the intruder alarm has been disabled or set for occupants inside you will set it off. I don't say its impossible of course just difficult. Is the fiat system not as good? What about the latest version?

PS apologies to my neighbours, the alarm was very loud wasn't it


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, With my sons incident they did not bother opening the doors they crawled through the broken window, helped themselves to the radio cd, flat tv and some other stuff and left the same way. The doors had dead locks on so they did not bother to open them. The alarm was sounding all the time and the vehicle was parked in a York city centre car park on a sat afternoon !

Everyone ignored the alarm as I guess you neighbours did... Did anyone call the Police or even come and check you were ok ?

What worries me is being asleep when they break in, if you wake up and find them in the vehicle it can get nasty and no one will bother about the alarm, especially abroad. 
I notice that van manufactures now boast about the increased visibility from the cab due to the increase in window size, mmm lets think, who else would benefit from the larger windows? Shall I pick the lock and crowbar the dead lock or just hit that massive window with a single blow from a hammer! 

Commercial vehicles are relying on the fact that the valuables are behind the cab bulkhead, which of course many MHs do not have.

Thankfully its very rare some one gets badly hurt or worse but when you know someone it happened to it brings it home.


----------

